# 37 Annual Trexlertown Bicycle Swap Meet is rain or SHINE.



## jrapoza (Sep 29, 2022)

Greetings, 

If you ever have any questions about the swap meet please call me at 508 558 5129. 

Thank you, Joe


----------



## 64 Pete (Sep 29, 2022)

What time do folks show up on friday?

Pete (who doesn't like getting rained on)


----------



## jrapoza (Sep 29, 2022)

The starting time is 6:00 pm according to the Fire Department. 

thank you.


----------



## Tim s (Sep 29, 2022)

Looking forward to it! Tim S


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 30, 2022)

Any pictures from today?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 30, 2022)

szathmarig said:


> Any pictures from today?



Yes, lets see!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 1, 2022)

Photos?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 1, 2022)

I thought this used to be one of the premier East Coast events? Why no pics?


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 1, 2022)

I remember when the classic bike swap was one day, on Sunday. Are most vendors gone by Sunday now that it is three days? Just debating about driving out there tomorrow


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 1, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I thought this used to be one of the premier East Coast events? Why no pics?



Joe said himself, "the bicycle hobby is dead"...maybe just in Trexlertown?


----------



## kingsting (Oct 2, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Joe said himself, "the bicycle hobby is dead"...maybe just in Trexlertown?




In Joe's defense, it seems like he can't catch a break with the weather. I can only think of a couple in the last several years (spring and fall) where we had no rain.


----------



## Quakertownrich (Oct 3, 2022)

Tim s said:


> Looking forward to it! Tim S
> 
> View attachment 1703980
> 
> View attachment 1703981



Very nice lineup Tim! Love the Paramount of course!


----------



## jrapoza (Oct 3, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Joe said himself, "the bicycle hobby is dead"...maybe just in Trexlertown?



No Brant, if you going to quote someone get it right... 

Copied from my Elgin twin bar for sale on deal or no deal.

"I am beginning to think this hobby is dying with such low bids."

Exact words..

If you have nothing of value to say in life, just don't  say anything. 

No one needs your or wants your negative attitude in life.

Thank you


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 3, 2022)

jrapoza said:


> No Brant, if you going to quote someone get it right...
> 
> Copied from my Elgin twin bar for sale on deal or no deal.
> 
> ...



You clearly do not understand how an auction works.  People start low and bid in progression.  YOU were the one being negative.  

Let's see some pictures of your dead swap meet please.


----------



## jrapoza (Oct 3, 2022)

kingsting said:


> In Joe's defense, it seems like he can't catch a break with the weather. I can only think of a couple in the last several years (spring and fall) where we had no rain.



Thank you for your comments.  

The weather did kill the swap meet.  The spring was a mess because of the dates, "something I do not control".

Last fall we had 115 vendors over the 2 days.  The best part of the swap is we have buyers.  It is not just vendor on vendor. 

Trexlertown has always been a great meet.  

I have asked vendors over time if they preferred 1 or 2 days.  The popular vote is for 2 days.  The reasons are, traveling a long way just for an eight hour Sunday Swap, or I can't always make it on that date.  So this works great. 

I hope this answers everyone's question why 2 days.  Why are other show 2 days?

In the end. Trexlertown is not my swap meet it.  It is the bicycles communities.  I put a lot of effort into making the show better.  I call, email and have it posted all over the internet as soon as the Fire House provides the date.   

Thank you very to those who have attend and those who continue to attend. 

Joe Rapoza


----------



## jrapoza (Oct 3, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> You clearly do not understand how an auction works.  People start low and bid in progression.  YOU were the one being negative.
> 
> Let's see some pictures of your dead swap meet please.



Again Brant and his negative comments and lack of information. 

I am a licensed auctioneer in the state of Massachusetts with Millions of dollars of sales in Real Estate.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 3, 2022)

That makes sense about two days vs one. I first attended in 1999 with a group of collectors from my local bike shop. Some great memories and finds at Trexlertown. Hope to make it there next year.  Also, hope the cheesburgers are still as good as I remember!


----------



## RichH (Oct 3, 2022)

Anyone have pics


----------

